# Bertie's 2 Today!



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Well I really don't know where the time has gone but my baby is 2 today arty2:

His birthday celebrations are on hold as I've had to work - boo - but I will be making up for it when I get in this afternoon and taking him for some lovely long walks over the long bank holiday weekend  I went a bit mad in the pet shop the other day and for his birthday I have bought him:

Cuddly toy in the shape of a lion
Cuddly football
Stagbar antler chew
3 packets of dog biscuits
Pack of chews

I shall add some photos of the birthday boy later with all his presents but I took some yesterday of him on our walk, which I thought you might like to see as I don't think I've posted any of him recently.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bertie   yippy .... 

Great to read you have been spoilt  my lovely cafe au lait friend ...


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

One thing I notice about cockapoo's, they always look like they are smiling, it looks like Bertie is smiling too! He is so gorgeous. I love his colouring.

Am I being stupid? Do dogs actually smile?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Happy birthday Bertie! He is a lot lighter than when I saw him at Virginia water walk. Handsome!


----------



## Allytoe (Feb 9, 2012)

:bday: Happy Birthday Bertie :bday: , enjoy those lovely walks.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Happy birthday Bertie!! Clare i cant believe he is 2 already and he is simply stunning,i love the colour he is now,just gorgeous!! xxx


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

KCsunshine said:


> One thing I notice about cockapoo's, they always look like they are smiling, it looks like Bertie is smiling too! He is so gorgeous. I love his colouring.
> 
> Am I being stupid? Do dogs actually smile?


I reckon they do  and I also think they laugh too as when I tickle Bertie's tummy he makes snorty noises which I say is him laughing - I'm mental I know hehehe


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Happy birthday Bertie! He is a lot lighter than when I saw him at Virginia water walk. Handsome!


His coat colour certainly has changed a lot over the last year or so, it's amazing really and even now it's still changing as he's sides had gone lighter but now they are going darker....... Bertie and his amazing technicolour fur coat!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Here's Bertie's presents


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Happy 2nd birthday bertie xx:hug::hug:

Hope you enjoy your lovely long walks ( hopefully in the sunshine )


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Bertie Brown said:


> Here's Bertie's presents


Ooohh a lovely. Bunch of toys/ for a lovely doggy


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bertie! Hope you have a nice day and love your colour too! x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah Glad Bertie has been a spoiled Birthday boy - especially after his OP!!

He really is a chameleon ...he looks a different colour from last time I saw him and that was only a couple of Months ago!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Happy birthday bertie!! 

What age was he when he started to change colour? How did it happen? Did the existing hairs come through lighter or did he get lighter ones growing through?
I only as as Lola is much lighter than when she was a young pup and she has a lot of white hairs (A LOT!!).


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWWWW! Happy Birthday! ugh! Lady will be 2 in September!! Time flies!!!

I love the Lion toy! really cute~!
Wonderful that you will get a long weekend with him!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

emmelg said:


> Ooohh a lovely. Bunch of toys/ for a lovely doggy


The lion has a look on his face that kinda of says he knows whats going to happen later on - poor thing - lol


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Ah Glad Bertie has been a spoiled Birthday boy - especially after his OP!!
> 
> He really is a chameleon ...he looks a different colour from last time I saw him and that was only a couple of Months ago!


I know it is amazing, I reckon when we pop out he's at the hair dye


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Happy birthday bertie!!
> 
> What age was he when he started to change colour? How did it happen? Did the existing hairs come through lighter or did he get lighter ones growing through?
> I only as as Lola is much lighter than when she was a young pup and she has a lot of white hairs (A LOT!!).


He was a solid chocolate colour with a white bib when we collected him around 8 weeks of age then the odd white hair appeared on his rump and his white bib kinda got bigger and bigger from what I remember. Once we started getting him groomed he just seemed to get lighter and lighter all over apart from his ears, paws and chops. He kind of went a redish/orange (if that's possible) colour around his 1st birthday and then just carried on getting lighter and lighter after that. Funny thing is that since his last hair cut, around 8 weeks ago or thereabouts, we've noticed dark hairs on his sides and tummy coming through. Who knows what colour he'll be next year - lol - or after his groom this afternoon! I'll put some photos up of him.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Bertie Brown said:


> He was a solid chocolate colour with a white bib when we collected him around 8 weeks of age then the odd white hair appeared on his rump and his white bib kinda got bigger and bigger from what I remember. *Once we started getting him groomed he just seemed to get lighter and lighter all over apart from his ears, paws and chops. He kind of went a redish/orange (if that's possible) colour *around his 1st birthday and then just carried on getting lighter and lighter after that. Funny thing is that since his last hair cut, around 8 weeks ago or thereabouts, we've noticed dark hairs on his sides and tummy coming through. Who knows what colour he'll be next year - lol - or after his groom this afternoon! I'll put some photos up of him.


Lola is doing exactly that! Her beard is orange and she is turning a milky chocolate colour. She had 1 white hair on the back of her neck when she was little, now she is covered in them!! 

If you look at Fudge's thread, Lola was the spitting image of her at that age so very dark! How exciting!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bertie!! Sounds like he is going to be one happy boy with all of his walks and presents!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

arty2:arty2::bday::bday:arty2:arty2:

Happy Birthday Bertie, looks like you've had a lot of lovely pressies. You'll have to tell us which one is favourite when you've tried them all


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Happy birthday Bertie, enjoy your presents


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bertie have a fab day x


----------

